# Too tall for high heels?



## RedKisses (Aug 5, 2006)

Ok i love heels!

But i've always worn flats because i'm insecure about my height.

I'm 5'9! My bf is the same height as me or a teeny smaller, my Mum said she'll feel like a midget if i wore heels.

I have a few shoes/boots with heels on them and i love them probelm is i don't wear them.

Dose anyone think it's silly for a tall girl to wear heels...i'm worried i'll look like a giant or a lank lol and tower over everyone i see.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 5, 2006)

be proud of your height! what i would give to be that tall!


----------



## michko970 (Aug 5, 2006)

I say rock the heels and be proud of your height!


----------



## ivette (Aug 5, 2006)

its really up to u


----------



## sadhunni (Aug 5, 2006)

u should be proud that u're so tall. a lot of girls would die for ur height.


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *RedKisses* Ok i love heels! But i've always worn flats because i'm insecure about my height.

I'm 5'9! My bf is the same height as me or a teeny smaller, my Mum said she'll feel like a midget if i wore heels.

I have a few shoes/boots with heels on them and i love them probelm is i don't wear them.

Dose anyone think it's silly for a tall girl to wear heels...i'm worried i'll look like a giant or a lank lol and tower over everyone i see.

I totally understand you. I'm 5'11" and my bf is about 6'2". I can't wear anything that exceeds 2 inches, and then I feel odd.

I think you should ROCK them you are only 5'9"!!!! I'm sure you will look great!

I guess my question to you is what do you consider high heels? 2 inch, 3 or 4 maybe?


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 6, 2006)

I had an ex who was the same height as me and he loved when I wore heels! Lol, he said it made other people look at him and think he was hot stuff for dating a tall girl; total guy-status thing. But I'm only 5'8", and wear 4" heels at most.

I think you should rock heels if you like 'em. Life is too short to censure yourself because someone else feels inadequate next to you over something so trivial. That's something they need to work on. Life is also too short to not wear sexy heels!


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 6, 2006)

if it makes you feel good and you enjoy wearing heels,then go for it be proud.....don't worry about others!!


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 6, 2006)

My best friend is 5'11, and she almost ONLY wears heels! She looks stunning. I agree with everyone else: Flaunt your height!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 6, 2006)

I am 5'11", my husband is the same. I were heels if I feel like it. Be happy you are tall. It's a great thing. My mom and sisters are all under 5'4"! They are always asking me to reach things for them.

Bottom line, if you feel good in something, go for it!!


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 6, 2006)

If you don't mind being that tall with heels, go for it! I don't think 5'9" is that ridiculously tall to be wearing heels anyway.... it's not like you are 6 foot and will be towering over everyone if you wear 4" heels! (No offense to any girls who are 6-foot either, if you girls want to wear heels that's fine with me too!) If I was 5'9" I'd still wear heels





A random funny story about height... my parents are both 5'8", and when they got married in the 70's, they wanted my dad to look taller than my mom. So mom wore flat shoes, and my dad wore those scary platform shoes that guys used to wear in the 70's! lol


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 6, 2006)

I most definitely do not find it silly! I wish I was taller, and the only way to accomplish the look of being taller is in heels! I say if you like them, wear them!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 6, 2006)

i'm the same exact way! i'm 5'9" and today, i even told my cousin how happy i was that flats are back in and bought a pair today LOL i feel sooo weird. when i do feel insecure, though, i remind myself models are tall


----------



## Nox (Aug 6, 2006)

I love being tall and statuesque. No one wears clothes as well as a tall woman can (no offense to the petite people). I am 5'10" and I feel so special to be blessed with such genes... it's like being a "chosen one" to rise above all the rest.



Don't feel akward wearing heels, I certainly don't. I like the the really tall and skinny stiletos. If men feel bad enough around you too make stupid comments, then tough. Let them feel bad about not being able to achieve that kind of height, while you strut your stuff. I notice that being tall, I am able to command more respect from people than short or average women. That is the privilege that comes with being tall.


----------



## RedKisses (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for your comments! It's funny cause nearly everyone i know, i'm taller...then them lol. I think i should just get the shoes i want and everyone else can just face the fact that they're midgets! lol.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm 5'8" (and a half!!!



) and I love heels! Don't be scared, rock those heels girl!!!


----------



## Annia (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *RedKisses* Ok i love heels! But i've always worn flats because i'm insecure about my height.

I'm 5'9! My bf is the same height as me or a teeny smaller, my Mum said she'll feel like a midget if i wore heels.

I have a few shoes/boots with heels on them and i love them probelm is i don't wear them.

Dose anyone think it's silly for a tall girl to wear heels...i'm worried i'll look like a giant or a lank lol and tower over everyone i see.

Oh god no! Women in heels are sexy... whether they're tall or short. 
I am 5'8" when I wear heels I am taller than my bf or same height and I used to be self concious about it but I am not any more. I think being tall is kinda sexy. If I was shorter I'd be regarded... cute. Little things are cute, right? hehe

Anyways, I'd definitely wear heels! With the exception of being in a place where there are too many short people. I made that mistake once in Mexico and I was called a giraffe, lol.


----------



## Saja (Aug 6, 2006)

One of my good friends is 6ft tall and she still wears heels. Im only 5'4, I look soooo short next to her. Irs more that I look really short, then her looking really tall.....so I say go for it.


----------



## monniej (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* Life is also too short to not wear sexy heels! i think that this is going to be my new motto! thank you mehrunissa! do you think it's a problem to like towering over others? i love it! i wear at least 3" heels everyday? work it if you can!


----------



## shockn (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm 5'11 and I would never EVER wear heels..even though I wished I could



But then one day I saw these BEAUTIFUL boots, they were like expensive as hell and a 3 inch heel so I bought em as a way to force myself to get over my fear. And I did haha, I look BETTER when I wear heels I don't look so frumpy. And it makes my sexy long legs even more appealing


----------



## iheartmakeup<3 (Aug 8, 2006)

*No you're not to tall to wear heels. Models of your height wear heels, so be proud of your height. I'm 5'7" or 5'8" depending on how i am standing, i still wear heels. My firends are jealous of my height, they wish they were my height, they are 5'6" or lower.*


----------



## Brownshugaz (Aug 8, 2006)

my sister and i are both tall (5'7ish" and 5'9") and we rock our 2-3.5 inch heels with pride. if he doesn't have a problem with it then so be it.


----------



## Jessica81 (Aug 8, 2006)

Tall is so sexy! I'm only 5'8, but w/ a tall heel I can scan the club and pick out my friends. (When I was single I use to scan for hot men. LOL)


----------



## Nox (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jessica81* Tall is so sexy! I'm only 5'8, but w/ a tall heel I can scan the club and pick out my friends. (When I was single I use to scan for hot men. LOL) Yep! And I bet tallness probably got you noticed by the hot men in teh club!


----------



## vickih (Aug 8, 2006)

never too tall for high heels...


----------



## shams (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi, I am 5.11.... and I wear high heels when I feel like it... fortunally, in my country most of the girls are kinda tall, so I am not that '' strange''.... Still, High heels look good on any girl... short or tall.

However, If your boyfriend doesn't like it, try to wear sexy flat shoes, or cute sandals with a tiny heel and that are really flat at the toe section... And avoid platform shoes, espescialy when you are skinny...


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Aug 10, 2006)

I am 5'8". In some of my heels and platforms and boots I am over 6 feet tall. I love it. My husband is my height, so I can't wear them around him, but when I am on my own, there is nothing like towering over people. Heck, supermodels do it!


----------



## Solimar (Aug 10, 2006)

I am 5'9 as well and sometimes I feel weird since I'm already tall as it is, lol but I'll wear two inch heels, anything taller makes me feel uncomfortable. However, I am proud of my height. I have absolutely long, killer legs...even teachers when I was in HS would comment on my legs all the time, lol. So many short girls would kill to be our height. Be proud =) Wear those heels!


----------



## ko0ty (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm 5'8 and I would love to wear heels... but all my girlfriends are shorter than 5'6! And my boyfriend is the same height as me.

Does anyone know where you can get super cute flats (boots)?


----------



## tyga_baby (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey




This is my first post...





GIRLLLLL I am 6'0.5" feet tall. LUCKY U, your only 5'9" lol... I would say that's the perfect height..... AND YES WEAR HEELS!!!!!... I wish I could wear heels..



I would look freakishly tall if I did! I mostly wear flats but sometimes when I go clubbing I wear like an inch and a half heel at the most. And it makes me feel like a giant! LOL ....I used to be VERY self concious about my height but now I actually like it... when you think about it; it really is a blessing! SO COMON If I can handle beeing this tall normally im sure u could get away with wearing heels! AND ON TOP OF THAT MY BOYFRIEND IS SHORTER THAN I AM! LOL I dont really care what people think... Just have fun, and wear what you want! 

- SABRINA


----------



## Vicious Vaness (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm 5'8"... I always get comments about me being tall, but I don't feel tall. (I think it's because I'm tall for an Asian, but I'm also one of the shorter ones in my family). My boyfriend is .5" taller than me. I wear heels around him; he doesn't care, nor do I. My sister is close to 6' and she also wears heels.


----------



## Magdovka (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm 5'10 and I love high heels. They make me more attractive, I guess...


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 18, 2006)

not at all! but if you really want heels but not stand out too much, you can wear ones with kitten heels (one inch).


----------



## marianna (Aug 19, 2006)

I am 5'9" too and I love wearing high heels!They bring a lot of attention and I love it!My boyfriend wants to see me only in high heels even if I become taller than him because he says I look more impressive,plus they make me thinner!


----------



## Nox (Aug 21, 2006)

So, I think the general consensus is: If you are a really tall women and you are not sure about the high heels...WEAR 'EM ANYWAY! LOL! Heels make every woman look hot.


----------



## macky (Aug 22, 2006)

wear heels when you go shopping or hanging out with friends but you dont want to be taller when you are with your bf do you?


----------



## Nox (Aug 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *macky* wear heels when you go shopping or hanging out with friends but you dont want to be taller when you are with your bf do you? Eh? Some of us are already as tall or taller than our men by default. We should not have to suffer wearing flats all the time just for that.


----------



## KirstieLouise (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm 5'10, but almost every one in Holland is that tall.. So I could wear heals, I just don't like them





You should just were them! As long as you feel comfortable


----------



## blackmettalic (Aug 22, 2006)

Another girl who is 5'10" and wears high-heels. I'm getting into designer heels as of late and I love them. I really want some of those great retro peep-toe pumps that are so popular. I don't want to be with a short guy anyway so that doesn't bother me and look at (I hate to give this example) Katie and Tom Cruise, she is taller than him w/o heels and it doesn't stop her. I like heels because they give me instant confidence and I'm just not willing to give that up for any real or imagined cultural stigma against tall girls in heels and you shouldn't either. Wear them proud.


----------



## SewAmazing (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm 5'10" and look like RuPaul in heels, although I don't have his grace. Nothing worse than seeing a tall fat girl teetotaling along in heels. I walk worse than that girl from ANTM. I do try to do a 2" ankle boot or such now and then. Can't wear flats forever, but this does seem to be a high heeled world. I have to fight to find 2" or less heels.


----------



## rania (Aug 24, 2006)

When I wear very high heels I am the same hight as my man




He really hates it



But unfortunately it's difficult to walk for me so I prefer flats


----------



## jaybe (Aug 25, 2006)

I luurve this thread! I'm nearly 5'9" and I feel like a giant. Everyone is short around where I live. All my friends are around 5'6". If I wear even a small heel when we go out I feel like I'm stooping all night to talk to them. Does my posture no good lol! After watching Tyra Banks talk about how she always wears heels I was inspired to go out and buy some really gorgeous high heels. They make my legs look fantastic and my bf loves them but I've never gotten the nerve to wear them outside the house!! I'm so jealous of Dutch girls cos when I visited Amsterdam I felt short! Everyone seemed to be over 6 feet tall. I loved it. Maybe I'll move over there.


----------



## BrooklynMimi (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm 5'11 and love to wear heels...if someone thinks I'm too big or tall in them...oh well. Being tall never stops models from wearing heels and looking fabulous. If they can do it- so can I.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 25, 2006)

No I think it is okay if you wore heals. If your were 6'5 or something than I think you would be really really tall. You are tall and be proud of it. Where heals when you feel like it or for special occasions. I'm like you too. I am 5'7 to 5'8 but when I wear heals more thatan 2-3 inches I feel large, but I am not, its just the feeling. People are shorter in my classes, which perhaps is the reason I am feeling this way. In HS i did not.


----------



## Nox (Aug 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jaybe* I luurve this thread! I'm nearly 5'9" and I feel like a giant. Everyone is short around where I live. All my friends are around 5'6". If I wear even a small heel when we go out I feel like I'm stooping all night to talk to them. Does my posture no good lol! After watching Tyra Banks talk about how she always wears heels I was inspired to go out and buy some really gorgeous high heels. They make my legs look fantastic and my bf loves them but I've never gotten the nerve to wear them outside the house!! I'm so jealous of Dutch girls cos when I visited Amsterdam I felt short! Everyone seemed to be over 6 feet tall. I loved it. Maybe I'll move over there. Hahaha, I hear ya on that one!


----------



## aznprettie (Sep 1, 2006)

i'm 5'8 and b4 when i was w/ my ex, i didn't wear heels at all, caz hez the same height as me and i was afraid to look taller than him. But now, w/ my current bf, i luv wearing heels!! I think when i wear heels, i get better postures and feel more confident =) i wear them whenever i could now

so u go gal!! rock ur heels!! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> support!!


----------



## Kandia (Sep 3, 2006)

I think you don't need heels


----------



## bad cat (Sep 3, 2006)

It sounds to me like you've let others dictate your insecurities. Models wear heels and some are taller than you and boy do they ROCK THEIR STUFF. If it makes you feel good and I bet you look great then too bad for them. Own who you are and if others shrivel in comparison then they need to deal with it



.


----------



## Caramela (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm 5'11 as well and I feel most sexy with heels on... I shy away from anything over 4 inches though....


----------



## pla4u (Oct 30, 2006)

Go for the heels sweetie, Heels look good on a girl being tall doen't change that,


----------



## TexasPearl22 (Nov 5, 2006)

_I too suffer and would love to wear heels. I stand at 5'10 already, but I hate to just wear flats......So Boring, But when I do wear them, I feel like a giant and it makes me so much taller than my fiance'. What's a girl to do_


----------



## d.ngu719 (Nov 12, 2006)

Tyra Bamks wear heels and she's pretty tall, become a model =]

banks*


----------



## islandgirl930 (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm also pretty tall and thin so i feel funny wearing heels. I wish I was a bit shorter because I love wearing them and hate feeling taller than everyone else.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm 5'9 and have been that height since the age of 14. I've always worn heels and guys luv it! It causes a certain swivel in the hips.


----------



## charish (Nov 16, 2006)

i would love to be taller, if you feel weird about feeling too tall around people a lot shorter than you, then you could wear something that's not really high. but do whatever is comfortable to you. personally i love heels(i'm only between 5'3.5 to 5'4). you're 5'9, which is tall for a girl, but not crazy tall. i've seen girls over 6 ft. and not in heels.


----------



## tryingto (Nov 16, 2006)

I have always felt I was too high for heels also, I am 5'8 , I never wear a heel over 2-1/2, inches,


----------



## flychick767 (Nov 17, 2006)

I am sure your bf will be very happy to see you in heels.


----------



## David (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm 6 feet tall, and I love wearing heels. Lets face it, some dresses scream for heels. Heels go well with jeans too.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm 5'11''. Show those long legs!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm 5'9 and love heels!


----------



## caitrin176 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm 5'6", and wish I were taller! 5'9" is a great height to wear heels in: you get to show off your height and your legs!


----------



## ThisIsKia (Sep 7, 2007)

If you see a high heeled shoe that you like, BUY IT. Height is irrelevant. What's important is how you carry yourself while wearing them. If you feel awkward then it's going to show in your stance/walk and THAT is what will make you look weird, NOT being tall. Confidence is key. I'm 5'12 and 4 inch heels are my claim to fame. No it isn't often that you see an amazon godess strutting in 4 inch heels, but when you do, she captures your attention. A self confident man won't mind being shorter while next to you, he'll only notice how sexy you look. Anyone that can't appreciate you for the way you are has a personal problem that is no concern of yours.


----------



## monniej (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ThisIsKia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you see a high heeled shoe that you like, BUY IT. Height is irrelevant. What's important is how you carry yourself while wearing them. If you feel awkward then it's going to show in your stance/walk and THAT is what will make you look weird, NOT being tall. Confidence is key. I'm 5'12 and 4 inch heels are my claim to fame. No it isn't often that you see an amazon godess strutting in 4 inch heels, but when you do, she captures your attention. A self confident man won't mind being shorter while next to you, he'll only notice how sexy you look. Anyone that can't appreciate you for the way you are has a personal problem that is no concern of yours. "snaps" in a "z" formation, baby! you said it all and i totally agree! lmao~btw, i'm 5'8" and love to wear 3" heels and higher!


----------



## krichard (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife is 5'11" and I'm 5'9"-and-a-bit. I encourage her to wear heels and her last couple of pairs have been 3"+.

Kassandra

(have to update my profile -- with this name, I'm CD)


----------



## Sreyomac (Sep 7, 2007)

If you got it.... flaunt it! i am 5'2" and always wanted to be taller..... I think that a well put together women with legs for miles in heals is VERY sexy!!!!!!

*sigh..... just not my luck*


----------

